# I never get cotton ughhh



## Spooky. (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a huge abundance of every craft material _except _for cotton. 

I never get cotton after doing requests, and it's gotten to the point where I've redeemed my nintendo points 24 times (at least) to get the cotton because I never get it. Yet I have almost 200 wood, 200 paper, loads of preserves (which you rarely need) and I literally have over _SEVEN HUNDRED_ steel. 

Cotton? I have like...26. 

This game is highly unbalanced. I don't know why they don't realize this, or maybe it's just me. So few villagers even have cotton as their main craft material as well, yet a good 90% of craft items require cotton. I've wasted a ton of nintendo points on cotton, and I've spent many leaf tickets making up for missing cotton because it's preventing me from crafting nearly everything. I'm super frustrated to the point I don't even want to play anymore. The game isn't 'fun' to begin with, but make it frustrating like this and I'll be out.


----------



## Ras (Mar 21, 2018)

Keep the cotton villagers in your camp. Speak to them every three hours. That should help.  It'll make you mad when they waste a three-hour period by talking about nonsense or giving you money, though!

In case you need it, here's a list of the cottons:

https://imgur.com/a/iuLVM

The second image is sorted by materials.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm constantly selling steel to make room, but I think I have 70 cotton.
It's even worse with trying to get harmonious essence, I have 23 of the those T-T


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 21, 2018)

yep, i have the same problem. most of the villagers give either steel or wood and im constantly having to sell that material as it reaches 999 so quickly. im gonna have to add the cotton villagers to my camp


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 22, 2018)

I have the same problem, 700+ of steel and wood, and 400+ of paper. At this point I'm just trying to use all the wood and steel but I keep gaining it back super easily


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 22, 2018)

That info Ras posted is excellent and definitely shows how unbalanced the game is in terms of materials. (Although based on it I should have had enough wood all the time but I've got wayyyyy more steel like everyone else.)

I don't know if it's just my luck, but in my game Rex is the best for cotton, and he loses stuff a lot so that's like 40 cotton each time. I add him to my camp whenever I get low.


----------



## Ras (Mar 22, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I'm constantly selling steel to make room, but I think I have 70 cotton.
> It's even worse with trying to get harmonious essence, I have 23 of the those T-T



Again, add them to your camp and try to speak to them every three hours. I got up to 140 harmonious essence in three days doing this. Go in at other times to see if they are looking for lost items. You'll usually get 6 for that. Only have those five for more luck getting just that essence (I also had three hip villagers to build up that essence at the same time).


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 22, 2018)

So crazy that only three villagers give out preserves yet there's so many for steel and wood


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 22, 2018)

I agree the amount of crafting materials is highly unbalanced.  For example, I constantly have to sell 100 steel and wood because I reach the 999 limit, but paper, cotton, and preserves are extremely hard to come by.  It's quite frustrating.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have to sell some steel and wood each day and craft something that uses paper (because I've heard it's hard to get) because I run out of space. I have around 600+ wool, 300+ preserves,  but wool is mostly what I need to have for items so I feel your pain.


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2018)

What makes things worse about Cotton is that it is the material that will probably be used the most for the villagers who need to be at a Level 7 Friendship which means the amount of a material needed will rise high.

I recommend inviting Tex as he is the easiest one of the Cotton gifters to invite. But since him alone probably won't increase your number of cotton massively, I guess anyone of the cotton gifters can be chosen to invite.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 23, 2018)

I agree with the advice to keep cotton giving campers at your campsite. As their level increases they will give big bunches of cotton as rewards. Here is an example of a lost item reward.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 24, 2018)

i am always in need of cotton and wood. im constantly maxed out with steel and its annoying.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 24, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> i am always in need of cotton and wood. im constantly maxed out with steel and its annoying.



While I agree with all of this, because I've just started making a lot of special request furniture, I do appreciate the bells I get from selling all that steel.


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 24, 2018)

Never having enough cotton is one of the main reasons I stopped playing every day. I understand we shouldn't be able to do every little thing in a week so on so forth blah blah. But like, it wouldn't kill them to make it a little more balanced. There's no reason we should all have 999 crafting materials of everything and then have like, 75 cotton. 

Also, it makes it a little less fun to have to invite specific campers for this singular crafting material, rather than the campers you want in your camp.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 24, 2018)

honeyblossom said:


> Never having enough cotton is one of the main reasons I stopped playing every day. I understand we shouldn't be able to do every little thing in a week so on so forth blah blah. But like, it wouldn't kill them to make it a little more balanced. There's no reason we should all have 999 crafting materials of everything and then have like, 75 cotton.
> 
> Also, it makes it a little less fun to have to invite specific campers for this singular crafting material, rather than the campers you want in your camp.


Yes. I have had to change the way I think about my campsite. It’s not my faves it’s all the harmonious campers or all the cotton giving campers. That is kind of a bummer.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

Another good thing to do is to only have the animals who give cotton at your camp while keeping out any villagers who don't have it.

I made everyone but Bitty, Agnes, Tex, and Bud stay out of it and now I have 70+ cotton. 

Edit: Just noticed Ras post something like this earlier whoops. But anyways even if you only have 1-4 cotton gifters they will be enough to rack up your cotton amount.


----------

